# Any Pioneer owners out there?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for opinions on the quality of these boats - their Web site doesn't seem to work, I assume their out of business?


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the 197 sportfish, and love it! They are not out of business, and their website works. I just got off of it a few minutes ago. They are in conjunction with scout boats. Very well made and finished boats, with a lot of standard features that you won't find on a lot of other boats. They ride just as good as any other center console in their range. Once again, no complaints.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I looked at them very hard before I bought my used Grady. They are very nice boats. I have talked to the factory rep. and they are very willing to answer any ?'s I asked. The 197 is what I was considering with an E-Tech 200.


----------

